# [UMFRAGE] Online Multiplayer-Games



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

Hi all,
Mich würde interessieren welche Online-Multiplayer Spiele ihr am Liebsten Spielt .
Mehrfachantworten sind Möglich.
Bei Sonstige, bitte Titel Posten.

Keine Ausufernde Diskussion über Wertigkeit der Spiele .


Über Rege Teilname würde ich mich Freuen.

MFG


----------



## beren2707 (2. November 2013)

Wo kann ich meine Kreuzchen machen? Sehe leider keine Umfrage.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

Komisch ich schon ??

Hab mal einen Mod angeschrieben^^.


----------



## Coldhardt (2. November 2013)

Bei mir gehts 
Dota 2 fehlt vielleicht noch^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

Ja ,fehlen bestimmt noch so einige,leider kann ich das nachträglich nicht mehr ändern.(Hatte fast Counter Strike  vergessen )


----------



## Combi (2. November 2013)

spiele seit 2003 alle cod-teile.
seit erscheinungstag guild wars 2 und bald cod-ghosts.
nimm gw2 in die liste auf,is mittlerweile eins der meist gespielten games...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. November 2013)

[x] Counterstrike
[x] Team Fortress
[x] World of Tanks

[x] sontige
World of Warplanes
War Thunder
Star Trek Online
Neverwinter
Star Wars - The old Republic
Neocron
Marvel Heroes
The Secret World
Age of Conan
Diablo 3
Rift
Path of Exile

Bei Counterstrike müßte ich Source anhängen, bei TeamFortress eine 2.

World of Warcraft ist Vergangenheit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

Bei Team Fortress ist eine Zwei Dran!


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. November 2013)

Nur World of Tanks. Bin halt eher gewohnt alleine zu Zocken


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. November 2013)

[x] Diablo 3


----------



## Shona (2. November 2013)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Ja ,fehlen bestimmt noch so einige,leider kann ich das nachträglich nicht mehr ändern.(Hatte fast Counter Strike  vergessen )


 Schade den die Arma-Reihe hättest du wirklich reinnehmen können 

[X] Sonstige
Arma 2/3
Minecraft
Terraria
KillingFloor
uvm.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Schade den die Arma-Reihe hättest du wirklich reinnehmen können
> 
> [X] Sonstige
> Arma 2/3
> ...


 

Hat einer Erfahrung mit Umfragen ??
Kann man die nachträglich noch verändern??
Wenn ja wie ??


----------



## beren2707 (2. November 2013)

[X] BF
[X] CS
[X] Sonstiges: L4D, DoD, UT & Quake

Jetzt geht die Umfrage auch bei mir. Ob eine nachträgliche Änderung möglich ist weiß ich nicht. Vlt. etwas probieren, wenns nicht geht müsste man wohl einen Mod fragen oder eine neue Umfrage erstellen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. November 2013)

[x] Battlefield 4, zwar noch nicht, aber am Mittwoch 
[x] CoD 4 und 6 ab und an mal
[x] Sonstige: FIFA 14


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. November 2013)

Battlefield 3
CoD
und gewisse andere Titel allerdings auf der PS3 also weiß ich nicht obs zählt, also hab ich mal einfach gar nix dafür angekreuzt


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

Sonstige:

•GTA 5 Online
•Battlefield 3 Online
•AC Revelations Online.


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. November 2013)

Alles Dreck...

Diablo 3 im Koop, Left 4 Dead Koop, Borderlands 1+2 Koop...


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

Genau die Spiele würde ich erst recht nicht Online zocken!


----------



## Tripleh84 (2. November 2013)

Aber aber doch nicht so ein Käse wie BF oder Call of Duty..


----------



## Zeus18 (2. November 2013)

Battlefield ist doch kein Käse? Ich bitte dich!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. November 2013)

Wo ist die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Gar keine" oder "spiele ich selten", oder hat da jemand angst das es der größte Balken wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

[x] Sonstige

 Derzeitig ziehe ich nur den Singleplayer vor


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5814641 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Gar keine" oder "spiele ich selten", oder hat da jemand angst das es der größte Balken wird


 

Ansich wollte ich nur wissen ,wer ,was Online Zockt.
Die Nichtspieler treffe ich selten  Online. 
Demzufolge habt ihr das Schweigegelübde. 
Oder macht es wie DR.Bakterius.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. November 2013)

Ich spiele zu 99,9% Einzelspieler Spiele 
Multiplayer spiele ich auch gerne, aber verhältnismäßig wenig gegen anderen Personen, es gibt viele Spiele die gute KI's haben, wo man viel am Schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen kann.


> Die Nichtspieler treffe ich selten  Online.


Falsch formuliert, sonst bekommt man den Eindruck als würdest du nur denjenigen als Spieler ansehen die Online spielen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. November 2013)

Lieber


Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 im Koop, Left 4 Dead Koop, Borderlands 1+2 Koop...


 als


Zeus18 schrieb:


> Battlefield ist doch kein Käse? Ich bitte dich!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2013)

Ich würd ja wieder zocken aber es gibt ja keinen WW II Shooter mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. November 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5814767 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nichtspieler treffe ich selten  Online.
> 
> Falsch formuliert, sonst bekommt man den Eindruck als würdest du nur denjenigen als Spieler ansehen die Online spielen.



Da hast du Recht meine Natürlich "Nicht-Online-Spieler treffe ich Online Recht Selten".
Der Satz war ansich auch nicht so ernst gemeint.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (2. November 2013)

[X] Counter Strike
[X] Battlefield 
[X] League of Legends

Meine guten Spiele , wo auf einer Lan sowie wenn man mit Kumpels zocken möchte  vorallem CSS oder 1.6 wo man sich richtig anstrengen muss


----------



## xElv1sHD (3. November 2013)

[X] Battlefield
[X] Team Fortress 2
[X] Sonstige (Dota2, Borderlands 2, GarrysMod)


----------



## coroc (3. November 2013)

[x] World Of Tanks
[x] Sonstige: GW2


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. November 2013)

Wow. Nicht ein WoW Zocker bisher. Sind die allesamt ausgestorben oder was?


----------



## PF81 (3. November 2013)

Hier ist der WoW Zocker! 

Neben WoW noch gerne Diablo 3, Battlefield, Payday 2 etc.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. November 2013)

Nice hatte auch gedacht sind mehr WOW-Zocker.
Warscheinlich ist der Hipe vorbei.

Aber bin ich der einzige der APB Spielt ??
Server sind fast immer knallvoll^^.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. November 2013)

Der einzige! Es gibt keine Steigerungsformen zu einzig. Wie auch? Einzig, einziger, am einzigsten?

Ja, sieht so aus, als ob Du der einzige wärst, der APB spielt. Aber noch überraschter bin ich bisher bei Aion...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. November 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Der einzige! Es gibt keine Steigerungsformen zu einzig. Wie auch? Einzig, einziger, am einzigsten?
> 
> Ja, sieht so aus, als ob Du der einzige wärst, der APB spielt. Aber noch überraschter bin ich bisher bei Aion...


 
Was würde ich nur ohne euch machen ??
Wahrscheinlich wie in der Schule nicht die Besten Noten schreiben.

Auch ist Anno bis jetzt noch leer ausgegangen,wahrscheinlich,da es ohne Bezahlen,kaum Spielbar ist.

PS:hab es dir zuliebe mal verbessert  (Steigerung versuch :Einzigartig)


----------



## BlackNeo (4. November 2013)

Ab und zu noch BF3.

BF4 finde ich zum weglaufen schrecklich, ich mag das neue Gunplay überhaupt nicht, VIEL zu Casualhaft, ich fands schon bei BF3 nicht wirklich toll.

Ein Remake von BF2 oder BF2142 mit mehr Waffen (zumindest bei BF2) und ich kaufe es sofort. Dafür würde ich auch 100€ zahlen, das wärs mir wert.


----------



## suzukini (4. November 2013)

Muss ich dir zustümmen. In bad company 2 (pc was anderes hab ich nie gespielt und werde ich auch nie) war das ja mal (denke ich) der knaller. Jede waffa hatte was eigenes. Nicht nur dass man  viele waffen am sound erkannt hat (m60 war einfach nur gruselig wenn die einer benutzte), jede hatte ein eigenes handling. Der rückscchag war einfach mal krass cool. Jede waffe war total anders. Nicht so wie heute, immer nur verschiedene feueraten und schaden auf eigentlich immer die selbe gun die dann in der optik anders aussieht.---
hab meinen soldaten grad ausversehen gelöscht oder so.  kann man der rückgängig machen?


----------



## _chris_ (9. November 2013)

Ich habe mit WoW angefangen, bereue es allerdings sehr... Das Spiel gefällt mir nicht sehr... Ansonsten, Ghosts, TF2 (selten), CSGO, Payday 2 und natürlich LoL 

PS: Fast GTA V vergessen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. November 2013)

cs und cod (4)


----------



## stoepsel (11. November 2013)

Wenn, dann fahre ich nur Autorennen...z.Z. Grid 2 oder F 1 2012...


----------



## Ich 15 (12. November 2013)

[X] Sonstige
Arma 2/3
Trackmania
Rising Storm


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. November 2013)

Man sollte aber auch sagen das es hier alle genres gemischt wurden
Ego shooter werden wohl hier die meisten Spielen ist ja PCGH hier
dann dazu RPg und mmorpg was mehr allgemein nicht zu Shootern passt
Dann Free to pay, dazu kann ich mir znur sagen zahle damit du gewinnst. wer´s baucht

Ich würde sagen das online derzeit außer rpg was wirklich recht fair ist. bei Shootern eher fastfood ist.
Kein Wettkampf weil unfair bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wie waren die Zeiten noch mit cod 2 oder enemy territory wolfenstein 

Musste gerade Festellen das Kompentiv eine internet forum chat Missbrauch ist und das Wort  *gibt es nicht*
In englisch ebenso nicht.
kompetitiv ist ein Wort das knappheit suggerieren soll oder können bedeutet was nicht jeder kann also kompetent
Also einer der was kann was andere nicht können oder man gut gemacht hat.

So lernt man. Danke opera Wörterbuch.


----------



## mds51 (14. November 2013)

[x] Call of Duty (alle von IW)
[x] Sonstiges
     [o] Guild Wars /2
     [o] Lord of the Rings Online
     [o] Path of Exile
     [o] GTA5 Online [PS3]
     [o] Left 4 Dead /2 [Koop]
     [o] Borderlands 2 [Koop]
     [o] Herr der Ringe - Schlacht um Mittelerde 2
     [o] World in Conflict


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. November 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das online derzeit außer rpg was wirklich recht fair ist. bei Shootern eher fastfood ist.
> Kein Wettkampf weil unfair bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wie waren die Zeiten noch mit cod 2 oder enemy territory wolfenstein
> 
> Musste gerade Festellen das Kompentiv eine internet forum chat Missbrauch ist und das Wort  *gibt es nicht*
> ...


 Na, groß geholfen hat Dir das Opera Wörterbuch aber nicht dabei, einen verständlichen Beitrag zu verfassen, es fehlen Wörten, Satzzeichen...ich zumindest verstehe nicht, was Du uns damit sagen willst...



> Man sollte aber auch sagen das es hier alle genres gemischt wurden
> Ego shooter werden wohl hier die meisten Spielen ist ja PCGH hier
> dann dazu RPg und mmorpg was mehr allgemein nicht zu Shootern passt
> Dann Free to pay, dazu kann ich mir znur sagen zahle damit du gewinnst. wer´s baucht


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du da ein Problem siehst, das Genres gemischt wurden?
Um ein möglichst repräsentatives Bild zu bekommen, ist es absolut richtig, möglichst breit gefächert verschiedene Spielearten zur Auswahl zu stellen.

Egal, was mich an diesem Absatz besonders stört ist das suggestive "Free to pay", wobei auch das ein Tippfehler sein könnte. Es heißt immer noch "Free to play" oder alternativ "pay to win".
Ja, viele f2p-Spiele setzen auf p2w, es gibt aber auch nach wie vor Spiele, die wirklich f2p sind, darum finde ich Deinen Kommentar unangemessen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. November 2013)

Das hat ein Grund
Wieso ich das "free to pay" nenne
ich weiß nicht ob Du Englisch kannst
Aber frei Übersetzt heißt das "Frei zu bezahlen". Und alle F2P Spiele gehen früher oder Später darauf hinaus.
Ist doch klar die Leute wollen was verdienen. Die sind ja kein Samariter laden.
Daher halte ich f2p Konzept für ungeeignet um ein Shooter zu veröffentlichen.
Bei MMOrpg geht das, als Ersatz für Monats abos. Beispiel Aion

Dann mir fallen keine Wörter auf die fehlen? So redet man in Westdeutschland rheinisches Gebiet.
Falls es an der Schriftart liegt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. November 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das hat ein Grund
> Wieso ich das "free to pay" nenne
> ich weiß nicht ob Du Englisch kannst


*Ironie* Nein, überhaupt nicht.



> Aber frei Übersetzt heißt das "Frei zu bezahlen". Und alle F2P Spiele gehen früher oder Später darauf hinaus.
> Ist doch klar die Leute wollen was verdienen. Die sind ja kein Samariter laden.
> Daher halte ich f2p Konzept für ungeeignet um ein Shooter zu veröffentlichen.
> Bei MMOrpg geht das, als Ersatz für Monats abos. Beispiel Aion


Ich habe nie behauptet, das die Entwickler nichts verdienen wollen oder Samariter sind.
Trotzdem laufen nicht alle f2p-Spiele auf p2w hinaus.
Du schränkst es ja schließlich schon selbst ein: f2p bei mmorpg geht Deiner Meinung nach, bei Shootern aber nicht (was dann auf p2w hinauslaufen würde, oder?)



> Dann mir fallen keine Wörter auf die fehlen? So redet man in Westdeutschland rheinisches Gebiet.


Dann bitte ich zu bedenken, das nicht alle hier ausm Rheinland kommen, ich schrieb hier schließlich auch kein Feering, Friesisch oder Plattdütsch.



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das online derzeit außer rpg was wirklich recht fair ist. bei Shootern eher fastfood ist.
> Kein Wettkampf weil unfair bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wie waren die Zeiten noch mit cod 2 oder enemy territory wolfenstein


Hauptsächlich geht es um diese zwei Zeilen. Wenn Du wirklich so sprichst, wie Du schreibst...dann tust Du mir Leid. Aber ich verstehe zwar die Worte, aber der Inhalt geht verloren.

Und dann das hier





> Musste gerade Festellen das Kompentiv eine internet forum chat Missbrauch ist und das Wort  *gibt es nicht*
> In englisch ebenso nicht.
> kompetitiv ist ein Wort das knappheit suggerieren soll oder können bedeutet was nicht jeder kann also kompetent
> Also einer der was kann was andere nicht können oder man gut gemacht hat.


 Auch hier geht der Inhalt verloren.
Ganz allgemein: es ist eine Sache, wie man spricht, ob mit Dialekt oder Mundart. Aber schreiben sollte man immer Hochdeutsch, gerade in Foren wie diesem hier.


----------



## T-Drive (14. November 2013)

[x] BBC2
[x] Hawken - Blechbüchsenarmee : rollroll 

[x] UT


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. November 2013)

> @X-CosmicBlue
> Auch hier geht der Inhalt verloren.
> Ganz allgemein: es ist eine Sache, wie man spricht, ob mit Dialekt oder Mundart. Aber schreiben sollte man immer Hochdeutsch, gerade in Foren wie diesem hier.


Wer kann schon richtig Hochdeutsch und Feering, Friesisch oder Plattdütsch. Wäre mal Interessant. ich hab schon Sachen entziffert und eine Geschichte daraus gefunden. Wie es zu dem zustand kam.
Liegt wohl daran das ich mich immer in die Situation des anderen versetze und was mache ich dann. Trifft zwar nicht immer. Aber erklärt sich was man tut.
Rein aus Erfahrung
Ich bin immer bereit etwas zu lernen. nur meine Schreibweise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


End of Off topic

Viele ignorieren mich, na ja verpassen Intelligenz


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. November 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Wer kann schon richtig Hochdeutsch und Feering, Friesisch oder Plattdütsch. Wäre mal Interessant.


Ziemlich anmaßend. Wer kann schon "Rheinisch" wäre dann meine Gegenfrage. 

Du ignorierst scheinbar meinen Wunsch, Deinen Beitrag verständlich zu schreiben, naja, verpaßt Du halt ne intelligente Antwort


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. November 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Wer kann schon richtig Hochdeutsch und Feering, Friesisch oder Plattdütsch. Wäre mal Interessant. ich hab schon Sachen entziffert und eine Geschichte daraus gefunden. Wie es zu dem zustand kam.
> Liegt wohl daran das ich mich immer in die Situation des anderen versetze und was mache ich dann. Trifft zwar nicht immer. Aber erklärt sich was man tut.
> Rein aus Erfahrung
> Ich bin immer bereit etwas zu lernen. nur meine Schreibweise
> ...


 
Wenn ihr mit Dialekten kommt, könnte ich gleich mit Luxemburgisch  kontern. Denke dann würden wohl die wenigsten noch viel raus erkennen  können, also lass ich es lieber sein. Obwohl, d'ass dach eifach, wie meine Großmutter so schön zu  sagen pflegt 

@Topic: WoT und manchmal Trackmania, War Thunder habe ich versucht und gemerkt dass ich dafür dringend einen Joystick brauche sonst komm ich nicht richtig klar.


----------



## cico (20. November 2013)

[X] Battlefield (hauptsächlich 3+4)
[X] Counter Strike 

Hab nur dummerweise vergessen, mein Kreuz auch bei "Sonstige" zu setzen , denn da kommen eigentlich noch Arma und Dead Space 3 Coop (sofern man das als MP bezeichnen will) dazu.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (12. Dezember 2013)

Am liebsten spiele ich Battlefield 3


----------



## Skipper81Ger (12. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] Sonstige
> 
> Derzeitig ziehe ich nur den Singleplayer vor



Ich auch. Seit etwas nem halben Jahr ausschließlich


----------



## GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ (15. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir kommt noch NfS World dazu. CS 1.6 zock ich Public, CS:Source nur noch in der ESL, CS:GO *Würg*.


----------



## xElv1sHD (7. Januar 2014)

GEAW-AnTiiViiRuZ schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt noch NfS World dazu. CS 1.6 zock ich Public, CS:Source nur noch in der ESL, CS:GO *Würg*.



Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber wieso spielst du CSS in der ESL? Sind doch eh alle umgestiegen auf CS GO. CS GO wurde als Spiel nicht gebraucht aber in der ESport Szene war es ein Segen. Die Leute hatten kein Bock mehr bei der CSS Gammelgrafik zuzuschauen und somit wurden auch die Gewinne bei Turnieren zurückgeschraubt. Jetzt bei CS GO mit besserer Grafik schauen mehr Leute zu, somit gibt es auch grössere Gewinne. Und wenn du sowieso CSS nur ESL spielst, kannst gleich GO zocken, weil die meisten umgestiegen sind. Versteh mich nicht falsch CSS war ein geiles Spiel, hatte auch mehrere Hundert Stunden Spielzeit, aber GO bietet das bessere Spiel, da dort z.b. die AK und die HE Granaten abgeschwächt wurden.

MfG
xElv1sHD


----------



## N00bler (27. März 2014)

Battlefield [X]
Sonstiges [X]







KillerPfote schrieb:


> Bei Team Fortress ist eine Zwei Dran!



 Blitzmerker


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. März 2014)

Battlefield
CoD
CS
Andere


----------

